# Slow down LACQUER DYE STAIN drying time for more workability



## scottatwwt (Jan 17, 2011)

What chemicals are good to slow down the drying time of lacquer dye/stains? We are doing antiqued passage doors and want to extend the working time. we are hand applying with a small rag and working it into the corners and cracks. We want something that keeps it workable. We will top coat with Tung oil. 


goals:
slow down drying time
increase workability for hand rubbing the color to the desired effect


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

scottatwt said:


> What chemicals are good to slow down the drying time of lacquer dye/stains? We are doing antiqued passage doors and want to extend the working time. we are hand applying with a small rag and working it into the corners and cracks. We want something that keeps it workable. We will top coat with Tung oil.
> 
> 
> goals:
> ...


What "lacquer" dye/stain are you using?












 







.


----------



## scottatwwt (Jan 17, 2011)

It's an unknown unmarked brand direct from a local chemical mfr. I am overseas working on an American Expat's home and using local materials. I can get the colors I want with the lacquer stain; i'm just looking to slow things down a bit. Does anyone have experience using MEK to dilute lac stains? What about Toluene? I can get both of these here. Which might be safer and easier?

I've added in a small amount of D-limonene (orange terpene) but find if I add too much the color drops out like tar at the bottom of the dish. I cannot get normal American brands here nor do I have the time to wait for them to be shipped by boat (can't air ship the flammable liquids).

I will be using a Mohawk heavy body glaze later in the process and have 20 yrs experience with that. What I am trying to achieve with the lacquer stain is to take the cherry and make it warmer and richer, also to tone down the sapwood. I will be using a dilute potassium permanganate solution and artist brushes on the sapwood to bring down the contrast a notch or two.

I want a rich medium brown on the cherry that is crystal clear with beautiful grain definition - not obscuring the grain or muddy.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would try a lacquer retarder, or thin with slow lacquer thinner.












 







.


----------



## scottatwwt (Jan 17, 2011)

yes, this is what I am asking - chemically speaking - what is a good retarder, or slow thinner?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

scottatwt said:


> yes, this is what I am asking - chemically speaking - what is a good retarder, or slow thinner?


You could just use a retarder (can be just added directly or added to your lacquer thinner), in lieu of finding a "slow" thinner.
http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/catalog_browse.asp?ictNbr=253












 







.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

scottatwt said:


> What chemicals are good to slow down the drying time of lacquer dye/stains? ....


 

What is a lacquer dye/stain?
There are analine dyes that are alcohol base and not much you can do to slow that down. These can also be used to dye finishes. 
There are water based dyes and stains which also dry very fast.
There are universal colorants with an oil base used to dye lacquers, which in effect makes a colored lacquer. These are slow drying oils. Once mixed with lacquer, it takes on the characteristics of lacquer. In itself, it is not considered a dye or a stain. 

If your ultimate goal is to use Tung Oil, why not just dye the Tung Oil?


----------

